
Ask HN: Which books have you read more than once? - shuaib
For those into reading books, I think it is common practice to pick a new interesting book most of the time. However I want to know if there are books you found so valuable, you went back to it multiple times. Which book(s) was it, and how many times did you read it? What compelled you to reread it?
======
fourseventy
Good Night Moon - 187 times

The Cat In The Hat - 200 times

The Very Hungry Caterpillar - 85 times

But seriously, im on my third re-read of Extreme Ownership by Jocko Willink
and Leif Babin, In my opinion its the best book about leadership ever written.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The secret of writing childrens' books is to write something that an adult can
read 200 times without going insane. You've got to put in something that the
adults will smile at.

For slightly older children, try "The Bravest Ever Bear".

~~~
RhysU
Boom, boom, boom, etc from The Little Mouse, the Red Ripe Strawberry, and the
Big Hungry Bear.

------
xamuel
The Bible (technically working on my 2nd cover-to-cover readthrough, but have
read individual books in it many times, especially the Gospel of Matthew).

All of Kafka's novels, but especially "The Castle".

Several of PKD's novels: "The Man in the High Castle", "Through a Scanner
Darkly", "Ubiq"

"The Silmarillion" (when I was a young adult)

Douglas Adams' "Dirk Gentley's Holistic Detective Agency" (when I was a
teenager)

~~~
raztogt21
Don't you feel The Man in the High Castle could be so much better? The premise
was great and the context was great, but I could never relate to the main
story.

~~~
xamuel
How would you improve Man in the High Castle? Like many PKD books it presents
a premise which seems, naively, like a veritable paper mill that you could
churn out endless books from--and then barely goes anywhere with it. That's
part of PKD's style. Yes, the High Castle universe could be made to churn out
whole series of formulaic literature, but it would be just that, formulaic. Go
write it yourself--you don't need PKD to write it for you, once he's given you
the premise.

It's like Kafka said. If you try to make a river too large, it will overflow
and you'll end up with mud. There's a certain size at which a river is just
right, and any more just detracts from it.

~~~
raztogt21
It's not about the river size. Do androids dream of electric sheep? has an
amazing premise and a good "main" story.

I don't want a full universe explaining every point; just a compelling story
to drive the Man in the High Castle.

------
humanistbot
Dune by Frank Herbert. This is a book I first read as a young teenager, but
every time I re-read it every few years at a somewhat different point in my
life, I get a different sense of it, maybe more based on where I am in my life
and what is going on in the world. That for me is what makes a book endlessly
re-readable: you always find something new in it. It is packed with all kinds
of references and allegories to so many parts of our world, but in a way that
still seems like its own world.

~~~
raztogt21
Just finished Dune last month, that book was on another level. Ahead of its
time.

------
alanfalcon
I find myself re-listening to large portions of my audible library fairly
often. I pick up so much more on additional read/listen-throughs.

I listen to or read Snow Crash at least once a year. I just enjoy most
everything about it. Anathem required a couple listens, and a third listen was
just for comfort food.

The Altered Carbon trilogy has depth and sublime world-building that I have
now enjoyed at least a half dozen times.

I second mentions of Dirk Gently’s Holistic Detective Agency (and will mention
The Long, Dark Tea Time of the Soul as well).

Ender’s Game is also comfort food for me.

Breaking from the speculative fiction reco’s above... The Power of
Vulnerability (Brené Brown) is more lecture series than audiobook, but as for
non fiction I’ve recently given multiple listens to, that tops the list.

I borrowed “Landline” from the local library, read it twice and then bought it
so I could continue to read it when I want to. I think I was in just the right
age group and life situation for this novel to hit home for me. Your mileage
may vary, but IMO read it without knowing anything about it in advance if
you’re going to read it. That means don’t read the back cover etc.

(Blind borrowing of books from the library is fun and can be eye opening, try
it sometime! Most places, you can borrow eBooks and even digital audiobooks
without even leaving your home as long as you have a library card.)

------
syndacks
So I know this is the opposite of what OP is asking, but I've taken the stance
recently that I won't re-read another book. There are books that I would like
to re-read, but they come at the opportunity cost of reading others.

A fellow traveler in a Guatemalan hostel broke it down to me like this: \-
let's say as an avid reader, you're able to read 12 books a year. \- let's say
you have 50 years of reading left in you, that means you have 600 books left
to read in your lifetime

That back-of-the-napkin-math put things into perspective for me. So many great
books to read, so little time. It's also for that reason that I have no qualms
about putting a book down that I'm not into.

~~~
alanfalcon
Breadth is nice, but depth is too. I tend to gain more from a second read than
from a first, and also I can consume content where I know what to expect while
in a different mindset and state of being than what I require to crack open
and explore something all new.

But sure, everyone is different and does things their own way. If it works for
you, that’s great!

(Totally agree with putting down a book that isn’t working for you. You have
no obligation, in most cases, to any book. It can be freeing to realize this
if it’s not something that’s already obvious!)

------
trts
For many books that I find myself thinking about for years, or just that I
enjoyed very much, I will revisit them later. They can be very revealing in
how my perspective has changed or that I'll identify with completely different
characters, or be awed by a passage that my earlier self overlooked.

Several that come to mind are

Heart of Darkness

Moby Dick

Robinson Crusoe

Pretty much any Chekhov story

Cathedral by Raymond Carver

------
wazoox
The book I've reread the most is The Odyssey. For a long time, I've read it
once every year.

Another book I've read many times is Eco's Foucault's Pendulum.

I've read Asimov's cycle of Foundation many times. Don't know how many,
actually.

I've also read several times some philosophy classics, particularly Plato's
Symposium, Phaedrus, Apology and Republic.

Then there are many books that I've read at least twice, almost all considered
classics (from 1984 to LoTR, Great expectations to Tom Sawyer, Crime and
punishment to Twenty thousand leagues under the sea, etc).

~~~
kediz
If you like the Foundation series, you would probably like the three body
problem trilogy. The scale(both in space and time) of the story is as big if
not bigger than Foundation and the story is equally fascinating. Really good
read!

------
LeoPanthera
Douglas Adam's "Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency".

Probably the finest work of fiction ever written, and my favorite book of all
time. You kind of have to read it twice, the end completely changes the
interpretation of the entire rest of the book. It's great.

Avoid spoilers, and also avoid the TV versions - not even the same story, and
quite disappointing. The audiobook version, read by Douglas Adams himself, is
sublime.

~~~
lukifer
I rather like the Max Landis Dirk Gently series, albeit as its own thing: a
drastic reimagining only loosely inspired by the source material, similar to
The Shining.

The 2 1/2 Dirk Gently books are Adams' finest in my opinion. HHGTTG is fun,
but it doesn't hold together as a cohesive narrative in the same way. It's
such a shame that we'll never know how the third book would have resolved.

------
navbaker
I tend to re-read my favorites every few years or so, my latest re-read was "A
Deepness in the Sky" by Vernor Vinge. Lots to dig into in that book, but my
favorite aspect of it is actually how he writes the two different cultures'
points of view to skew the reader's perception of the (very) alien culture,
only revealing exactly how uncomfortable humans would be around them late in
the book.

------
5letters
When I've needed to laugh I've read and reread:

Mark Twain's "Life on the Mississippi" and "Roughing It" as well as many short
stories, esp. "My Watch", "Political Economy", "Journalism in Tennessee"

Also short stories from others: J.S. Perelman's "Strictly From Hunger", Alex
Atkinson's "The Eyes of Texas are Upon You"

------
brudgers
The book I've read the most times is _Three Little Pigs_ or "the wolf book" as
my son used to request it just about every night for an extended period of
time. Children's books dominate my most read list. And they are very important
books because what's important about reading a book is mostly the experience
of reading and less about the content.

The content of a book isn't static. The content is a collaboration between the
words on the page and the churning and whirring in the reader's head which
isn't just churning and whirring because of the book and so varies from moment
to moment and varies a lot from decade to decade.

Which is why children want to hear the same story every night and why young
readers often read _Harry Potter_ several times rather than always seeking
novelty in new books. Which was how I was as an early reader of science
fiction.

Then for several decades I sought the novelty of new books mostly. Largely
because that's how I thought of myself as an adult reader...and then one day I
read _The Hobbit_ for the umpteenth time, but the first time since I was a
child and out loud because my child was a child. It reads aloud very well and
that inspired me to start rereading _LoTR_ (for the O(n * umpteen)th time and
it's the literary equivalent of a 200 slide slide deck...but I digress.

The big thing is rereading is not reading the same book because of how much
I've changed. I'm a much more experienced reader. Even excluding children's
books I've probably read close to a hundred books through more than once.

I read _Blood Meridian_ cover to cover and then immediately reread the whole
thing on two separate occasions about twenty years apart.

All four times it was different.

To me that's a good proxy for importance.

------
p4bl0
_The Campus Trilogy_ ( _Changing Places_ , _Small World_ , _Nice Work_ ), by
David Lodge.

 _DO IT!: Scenarios of the Revolution_ , by Jerry Rubin.

 _The Cuckoo 's Egg: Tracking A Spy Through The Maze Of Computer Espionage_,
by Cliff Stoll.

 _The Hitchhiker 's Guide to the Galaxy_, by Douglas Adams.

 _Logicomix_ , by Apóstolos K. Doxiàdis and Christos Papadimitriou.

Other books that I strongly recommend can be found here (some of them are in
French):
[https://pablo.rauzy.name/miscellaneous.html#books](https://pablo.rauzy.name/miscellaneous.html#books)

Update: _Pirates de tous les pays_ , by Marcus Rediker is a translation of
_Villains of All Nations: Atlantic Pirates in the Golden Age_ which you can
thus read in English :). It really is an awesome read! After I finished it I
immidiately ordered 5 more copies to give them to friends.

------
mindcrime
There are a handful of books I have read more than once, and which I may still
read more times. Offhand, I can think of:

1\. _The Mysterious Island_ \- Jules Verne - read 6 or 7 times if not more,
dating back to when I was in about 6th grade

2\. _False Memory_ \- Dean Koontz - read probably 4 or 5 times

3\. _Neuromancer_ \- William Gibson - read 3 or 4 times, at least

4\. _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ \- George Orwell - read at least twice

5\. _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ \- Steve Blank - read 2 or 3 times,
skimmed parts many other times

6\. _Mastering The Complex Sale_ \- Jeff Thull - read 2 or 3 times

7\. _Crossing the Chasm_ \- Geoffrey Moore - read 2 or 3 times

8\. _Wellsprings of Knowledge_ \- Dorothy Leonard-Barton - read 2 or 3 times

9\. _Common Knowledge_ \- Nancy Dixon - read 2 or 3 times

10\. _Winning the Knowledge Transfer Race_ \- Michael English & William Baker
- read 2 or 3 times

------
Zhyl
The Kingkiller Chronicle.

Firstly, they're good books and are enjoyable to read a second time round.

Secondly, Rothfuss has laid down plot points like a Go player places stones.
The second time reading through will join together disparate pieces of
information that you wouldn't have connected together before, starting from
very large revelations in the second reading of the first few chapters.

I know of other books that are so rich that you can appreciate new details on
multiple readings, but none that re-contextualise the whole story with
revelations hidden in plain sight.

Readings: (Name of the wind - 4 times, Wise Man's Fear 5 or 6 times - I like
this one more for some reason).

~~~
mindcrime
By the time book three comes out, I'll have to re-read the first two, because
I won't remember anything about what was going on at the end of book two.

------
ljoshua
"How Will You Measure Your Life?" by Clayton Christensen. Absolutely love this
book and have read and listened to it multiple times. Really provides a fresh
perspective on life and work.

------
dedalus
\- Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes (All 4 Novels and 56 short stories)
--> read multiple times since childhood

\- "Be Here Now" by Ram Dass (read once and listened to audiobook twice)

\- Flatland by Edwin Abbot Abbot --> read multiple times to understand whats
going on in different levels

\- Some PG Wodehouse stuff because it ages well (specifically the bibilical
references)

\- Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie which is absolute verbal wizardry

\- Treasure Island by RLS which is a kids favorite for adventurism

------
arketyp
Some while ago I reread Richard Dawkins's The Extended Phenotype, which he has
referred to as his favorite work. You could say it's the logical follow up on
The Selfish Gene, quite technical and expert-oriented, but Dawkins is such a
talented and lucid writer that anyone with enough intellectual thirst can
follow the arguments. I regard it a piece of philosophy as much as a textbook
about evolution.

------
photonemitter
I’ve read most Discworld novels by Terry Pratchett 3 or more times.

Finite and Infinite Games, by James P. Carse is another philosophical
favourite when it comes to getting something new each read through.

Book of Mirdad, which is like a modern take on the Abramelin, don’t recall the
author’s name, but it’s very much into the symbolic/mystic/esoteric ways and
very revealing to that side without explicitly stating any “secrets”

First Law trilogy, by Abercrombie. This is what Gritty Fantasy should read
like. It’s got scenes in them that I want to reread the books just to get to.
Really hope these would be made into a series or films, as the cinematography
in them is already perfect. Without spoiling the first book as it’s revealed
early on; Logan Ninefingers is essentially a Barbarian, but throughout you get
the feeling he’s deeply afraid of that side. (If you’ve watched how Mike Tyson
talked about his fear of that side in him on his podcast, this is essentially
it...)

There’s been other books as well, but these are the biggest reread-able ones
for me.

------
clairity
i recently re-read _the wisdom of crowds_ , ~15 years now since i first read
it. still good, still relevant. there's even a section on how quickly SARS was
identified in international collaboration despite no central, coordinating
entity.

it's covertly a book about statistical reasoning, but with no dry statistical
language, subversive in a way. we need more statistical reasoning in the
world, particularly around risk assessment, to subdue fear and panic.

edit: as for fiction,

james clavell's _asian saga_ [0] series is entertaining historical fiction,
which i've read twice.

pat conroy's southern portraits, particularly _the lords of discipline_ and
_the prince of tides_ , both wrenching, haunting, and beautiful.

also in the historical/cultural fiction realm: _anna karenina_ , _crime and
punishment_ , _a tale of two cities_ , _les miserables_.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga)

------
alexpotato
Ender's Game and the "side-quel" Ender's Shadow.

Every single time I've reread either I've found some part of the book that
resonates precisely with a situation I'm going through in my life. Even parts
I thought didn't apply to me at the time, upon rereading struck a chord.

For example, when I was younger, I identified with Ender but as I've gotten
older, I identify more with the adults in the book. Especially now that I have
children.

On a side note, the 25th anniversary edition has an introduction that has some
gems all of it's own. Notably, there is a line where Card mentions something
along the lines of: when I was a child, I never thought of myself as being
less of a person than an adult. I just thought of myself as a smaller adult
person.

That has always stayed with me since I read it and have always tried to apply
that mental model of childhood to any interaction I have with children. It has
been particularly impactful now that I have my own children.

------
hpoe
Man's Search for Meaning - Viktor Frankel, it is his experience of how he
managed to survive the concentration camps.

Book of Mormon

The Stormlight Archive series (Way of Kings, Words of Radience, Oathbringer) -
Brandon Sanderson, I've heard it compared to the Kingkiller Chronicles in
terms of depth, intricacies and overall masterfully executed plot but
Sanderson is also one of the best authors at making characters real and
captivating that I've ever met.

Mistborn Series (The Final Empire, Well of Ascension, Hero of Ages) by the
same author as The Stormlight Archives and for the same reasons.

The Screwtape Letters - C.S. Lewis, even if you aren't religious it has helped
me see so much clearly the tactics and obstacles that prevent me from being
the person I want to be.

I've read quite a few more books more often but these are the books that I
have reread multiple times because they have changed who I am and helped me
recognize that each time I fall I can rise again a better man.

------
mathattack
Hobbit and Lord of the Rings - 3 or 4, including very recently. The latest
time I appreciated his background as a writer and the stories behind the story
much more. They’re worth a reread as adults.

On the business side I read Deming’s Out of the Crisis several times. The
ideas are profound but the writing is mediocre so it took a few times for it
to stick.

~~~
wazoox
Check the commentary on LoTR military tactics, hardware, etc on
[https://acoup.blog/](https://acoup.blog/), it's a hell of a rabbit hole to
fall into :)

~~~
mathattack
That’s not a rabbit hole, it’s a bottomless pit!

------
henrik_w
"How to Win Friends and Influence People" by Dale Carnegie

~~~
madamelic
Yep. I would re-read it on a semi-regular basis as suggested.

I need to go back to it. Unfortunately my much loved copy (with highlights and
underlines) was given to a family member so now I am left with my Kindle
version.

I've also listened to the millennium version twice.

------
avremel
I usually read good technical books twice. Recently did that for: Designing
Data-Intensive Applications, DynamoDB Book.

~~~
apazzolini
Designing Data-Intensive Applications is probably one of the absolute best
technical books I've read. I haven't done a second read through, but I can
definitely see that being helpful.

------
anoonmoose
"The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress" by Robert Heinlein

"Neuromancer" and sequels by William Gibson

"Slaughterhouse 5" by Kurt Vonnegut

I've read all of them dozens of times over. Hard to explain why, they speak my
language, and help me understand myself and the world around me, kind of like
my favorite bands do. Hard to put into words.

------
AndrewLiptak
A bunch of books: Leviathan Wakes by James S.A. Corey (as well as several of
the sequels), American Gods by Neil Gaiman, The Windup Girl by Paolo
Bacigalupi, The Magicians by Lev Grossman, Ancillary Justice by Ann Leckie,
Harry Potter by J.K. Rowling, The Three-Body Problem by Liu Cixin, and a bunch
of others.

------
jackschultz
These threads are posted a lot, but I still like reading the comments for new
book recommendations if I see a match. Also, hopefully this can show people
how great fiction is. I've seen comments that shun people for liking fiction
compared to non.

For me:

Lonesome Dove

100 Years of Solitude

Catch-22

The Sellout (very relevant again)

East of Eden

Kafka on the Shore (and all the stories in Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman)

------
KKPMW
"The problems of philosophy" by Bertrand Russell. ~8 times.

"The abolition of man" by "C.S. Lewis" 3 times.

"The Reign of Quantity and the Signs of the Times" by René Guénon. 3 times,
and planning to set a weekend for another re-read soon.

~~~
hpoe
I've reread the Abolition Of Man recently and found his conjecture that there
may yet come a time when using psychology and technology a small group of
people may be able to control everyone else eerily reminiscent to the way ML
is being used to custom craft ads that push one opinion or another.

------
weka
The Count of Monte Cristo (Robin Buss version)

------
abower
Adam Hall's Quiller series. Good to revisit every few years and the mechanism
of building to a crisis, then starting after the resolution and backing up is
fun. Not for everyone though as it's cold war vintage spy stuff. Feels real
though, not like Hollywood versin of Bond. Banks of course, Use of Weapons is
great. Just hit 51 and finally reading Dune now, so keep that in mind, but
would also suggest Cryptonomicon as i have started it several times, put it
down and then come back and had to start again several times.... but i find it
interesting enough to keep trying!

------
lukifer
I used to read The Illuminatus! Trilogy [0] once every year or two, though
that's slowed down; I feel like I've gotten something new out of it every
time.

I'm now taking a second pass through Unsong [1], simply because I enjoyed the
first read so much.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illuminatus!_Trilogy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illuminatus!_Trilogy)

[1] [http://unsongbook.com/](http://unsongbook.com/)

------
loganwedwards
I read East of Eden by Steinbeck twice. It's a long read, but a great story.
In fact, I don't really remember any of the story, so perhaps a third read is
in my future.

------
cududa
Triumph And Tragedy of Lyndon B Johnson (his effectiveness to pass legislation
fascinated me)

Harry Potter (comfort series)

Charlie Wilson’s War (it’s hilarious and informative),

Game Change (a sobering reminder of the 2008 election and how we got to
today),

Lincoln’s Melancholy (on his depression).

I’ve read lots of books twice, but the above are the only I can find in my
library I’ve read 3 or more times. Outside of Harry Potter, I view the figures
in those books most responsible for turning points in our nations history.

------
rfrey
I can tell you that I've _started_ Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs at least five times. Probably doesn't count.

------
psychomugs
The Catcher in the Rye and Norwegian Wood. A goal is to read them both in
Japanese, as the former was translated by the author of the latter.

------
BrandoElFollito
Harry Potter.

I read most of the tomes a few times and some parts as well.

I do not like everything but the overall atmosphere (especially in the first
few books) is amazing.

------
vzidex
Catch-22. It's not at all related to tech, but it's the funniest book I've
ever read and I feel it helps keep me grounded.

~~~
5letters
I second this one. A book good both for laughs and for a cynical but not
entirely inaccurate look at organizations and human behavior.

------
snide
I read East of Eden every couple years. I find it settles me and makes me
believe in the goodness of Humans every time I read it.

~~~
syndacks
So this is one of the few books that I have re-read. First I read it in high
school, secondly as an adult. I was severely let down. I'd go into details
why, but I think this sums it up pretty well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_of_Eden_(novel)#Reception](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_of_Eden_\(novel\)#Reception)

_timshel_

------
MaurizioPz
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - great story and also quite a
nice introduction to rationality. There's also an audiobook
[https://hpmorpodcast.com/?page_id=56](https://hpmorpodcast.com/?page_id=56)

------
thebillywayne
The Dune series is so rich in ideas and imagery. I've read it (print and
audio) more than 20 times.

------
me_smith
The Hobbit - Tolkien Wizard's First Rule (Sword of Truth Book 1) - Goodkind
Faith of the Fallen (Sword of Truth Book 6) - Goodkind Ender's Game - Card
1984 - Orwell

I'm looking to read Asimov's Foundation series again. Maybe spend more time
with Hyperion.

------
ganstyles
The Power Broker

The excellent series on Lyndon Johnson by the same author as The Power Broker

The Three Body Problem series

------
dustingetz
Joy of Clojure [https://www.manning.com/books/the-joy-of-clojure-second-
edit...](https://www.manning.com/books/the-joy-of-clojure-second-edition)

------
photawe
Code Complete - 2 times: clearly it's a good book. The selfish gene - 2 times
- that's not programming wise, but it's an awesome book to get your thoughts
rolling.

------
Okkef
I've read all of discworld by Terry Pratchett at least three times. I'm almost
finished with my second sequential reading. It's comfort food in book form for
me.

~~~
photonemitter
Second this.

In the ongoing protests etc. I’ve realised how much the stories about Vimes
have shaped my ideas of what a policeman should be.

------
ajstiles
Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson, every three years or so.

------
criddell
The Dog Stars by Peter Heller and Neuromancer by William Gibson. Both of these
I've read twice.

The Dog Stars held up well on my second reading. Neuromancer did not.

------
zeroxfe
1984 -- my all-time fav book. I've read it more than 10 times, because it's a
beautiful dystopian love story that moves me like no other.

------
geoah
The sprawl (neuromancer etc) and the Jean le Flambeur (quantum thief)
trilogies. Both are packed with very interesting concepts and characters.

------
jrs235
The Underachiever's Manifesto: The Guide to Accomplishing Little and Feeling
Great

and

The Principles of Product Development Flow: Second Generation Lean Product
Development

------
kencausey
Every book published by L. E. Modesitt, Jr. and Iain M. Banks (I need to make
more of an effort to do the same for Iain Banks. :)

------
hwj
Bible.

Even rereading the same chapter sometimes makes me discover something a wasn't
aware of when reading the text before.

~~~
2rsf
If you are into that, try learning Hebrew and join a Rabbi there are endless
books and discussion interpreting the bible.

------
booknobook
I and Thou by Martin Buber Finite and Infinite Games by James P. Carse On
Having No Head by Douglas E. Harding

------
stratosgear
Roger Zelazny's, the Amber series. I only like Corwin story arc. Must have
read them 5 or 6 times...

------
lennyscales
\- Sapiens \- Richard Dawkin's books

~~~
vavooom
Would recommend checking out Guns, Germs, And Steel if you liked Sapiens. More
grounded in research and less hypothetical story-telling on what drove human
development in history.

------
xutopia
Dragons of Eden by Carl Sagan. It just is amazing in so many ways but it is
hard to describe.

------
thanato0s
The little prince. I don't count how many read anymore.

I'm not kidding either. Best book ever.

------
ckarmann
The Dispossessed - Ursula K. Le Guin

Harry Potter - JK Rowling (re-read it all when the last book came out)

------
pier25
\- Sapiens

\- The Lord of the Rings

\- Siddhartha

\- Chaos: Making a New Science

\- The Death Gate cycle books

\- Neuromancer

\- Head First Design Patterns

\- Valis

\- Dune

\- The name of the rose

I'm sure there are more, but these are the ones off the top of my head.

------
tonyhb
"Island" \- Aldous Huxley.

"Principles" \- Ray Dalio.

"On the shortness of life" \- Seneca.

------
chrisa
Fiction: The Inimitable Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse

Non-fiction: The War of Art by Steven Pressfield

------
chrismatheson
All the Ian M Banks Culture series. Neal Stephenson - Cryptonomicon

------
justinzollars
Jewish Wisdom for Business Success, Dune, Shoe Dog, On The Road

------
tkjef
The Phantom Tollbooth by Norton Juster

Read it every year from 3rd grade to 8th.

------
dmasi
Zodiac by Neal Stephenson on audiobook about a dozen times.

------
peter-m80
Various from Isaac Asimov. Specially from the robots saga

------
playingchanges
The Razors Edge - Somerset Maugham

Siddhartha - Herman Hesse

The Hobbit - Tolkien

------
gao8a
Stranger in a strange land - Robert Heinlein

------
Slumberthud
The Disappearance of the Universe - 4 times

------
novalis78
“How to get what you want” by Raymond Hull

------
starpilot
Anna Karenina, 3x in two translations

Skunk Works

Intelligent Investor

Man Who Was Thursday

------
Apreche
AKIRA

------
british_india
“Time Enough For Love”, by Robert Heinlein. It’s the life story of a man who
lives 2,300 years.

------
cecja
The Art of Electronics

The Hitchhiker

The Idiot

The Wealth of Nations

and sadly Concrete Mathematics... not because it is a bad book but because I
suck at math.

------
filtercoffee37
Invested by Charles Schwab.

